
SCADE: Cross-Platform mobile development with Swift - yeison_vargas
https://medium.com/@iamjono/scade-cross-platform-mobile-development-with-swift-a04f53de4ac6#.errm6spaf
======
iamjono
Thanks for posting the article yeison_vargas :)

